# Behringer dsp1100p - still useful??



## rwilliek (Oct 1, 2008)

I found a Behringer dsp1100p at a great price - would it still be useful for my IB build?

Robbie


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It would be as useful as the DSP1124 is.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rwilliek (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info - sorry about the cross post too.

Robbie


----------



## wtaylorbasil (Nov 27, 2008)

I received a Behringer DSP1100P instead of DSP1124P. Can I use Room EQ Wizard with it? I need to know definitely. If negative I will have to return DSP1100P as soon as possible (an ebay bid).
Regards
William


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can I use Room EQ Wizard with it? I need to know definitely.


Definitely................


----------



## wtaylorbasil (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Brucek.
Regards
william


----------

